# Is SCMU.in reliable?



## crazycubes (May 31, 2013)

HI everyone,
I am not sure whether to post it here so if it is the wrong place, i am sorry.
I heard that the SCMU store - http://shop.scmu.in/ is th only online cube store for India. I am going to buy a new cube from it. I just want to know whether the site is reliable and how much days it will take ( I want answer for this from someone who has bought a product from there).


----------



## Taransh (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I have brought from them and they are very reliable but they are really expensive.


----------



## mande (May 31, 2013)

Yes it is reliable. Although I haven't bought anything from there, I know plenty of people who have. It is pretty cheap, and delivers in a couple of days


----------



## crazycubes (May 31, 2013)

Taransh said:


> I recently ordered my new 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 from fasttech.com and they are really cheap and reliable.


But Fasttech.com charges prices in dollars, euros etc. but not INR( Indian Rupees ) and I live in India.


----------



## Taransh (May 31, 2013)

I live in India too and FYI while paying ur debit card automatically converts INR to USD.


----------



## neelmehta (May 31, 2013)

Yes it is reliable


----------



## crazycubes (Jun 1, 2013)

Taransh said:


> I live in India too and FYI while paying ur debit card automatically converts INR to USD.


 
Oh i will look into that also.
Another thing i have noticed in shop.scmu.in is that a guhong costs about Rs710 But in other websites like ebay.india a guhong costs Rs 1300 ( or something like that) Why is that so? Is it Fake or low model or somthing.


----------



## PranavCubes (Jun 1, 2013)

crazycubes said:


> Oh i will look into that also.
> Another thing i have noticed in shop.scmu.in is that a guhong costs about Rs710 But in other websites like ebay.india a guhong costs Rs 1300 ( or something like that) Why is that so? Is it Fake or low model or somthing.


 No, all are same in my opinion.The only thing is that SCMU orders stuff from Chinese websites where they get more better or cheaper rates.Those in Ebay and flipkart they order from US.But in fastech I got my Guhong for 584INR or 9.99 USD with shipping.even SCMU is good and reliable.Shipping is great and btw which cube(s) you will be getting?


----------



## rudra (Jun 1, 2013)

crazycubes said:


> Oh i will look into that also.
> Another thing i have noticed in shop.scmu.in is that a guhong costs about Rs710 But in other websites like ebay.india a guhong costs Rs 1300 ( or something like that) Why is that so? Is it Fake or low model or somthing.



Also note that when seller sells something through eBay, eBay charges from seller. That's another reason for higher price. 

For SCMU, I don't have any idea. Also note this kind of sites may work or may not work. You have to take a risk for buying from them. You can't complain if the cube is damaged by shipping or don't arrive at all.

So my advise would be to buy from Fasttech,Lightake,eBay,Amazon or similar sites. As these are reliable.


----------



## arvind1999 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah. SCMU is reliable. I have got 7 orders from them already. Really fast and cheap. I have had some bad experiences with Fasttech. One of my package, ordered 6 months ago has still not reached me. Orders generally reach in under a week.


----------



## Shashwat (Jun 1, 2013)

crazycubes said:


> HI everyone,
> I am not sure whether to post it here so if it is the wrong place, i am sorry.
> I heard that the SCMU store - http://shop.scmu.in/ is th only online cube store for India. I am going to buy a new cube from it. I just want to know whether the site is reliable and how much days it will take ( I want answer for this from someone who has bought a product from there).



SCMU is really reliable... I am also an Indian and have ordered a DaYan megaminx and maru lube from the store and they reached me in just 3 days in perfect condition...
The packaging was also very nice...


----------



## rudra (Jun 1, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Yeah. SCMU is reliable. I have got 7 orders from them already. Really fast and cheap. I have had some bad experiences with Fasttech. One of my package, ordered 6 months ago has still not reached me. Orders generally reach in under a week.



You should have contacted Fasttech in that case. Fasttech generally ships fast. If the item doesn't reach or broken they refund the item for sure. I once claimed a refund, as I received a broken corner piece. They refunded within 24 hours of complaining. 

@crazycubes

See what I have found in the SCMU website.

1. *"We will make sure that your products are packaged well in order to minimize any form of damage that could occur in transit. However, we will not be held responsible nor will replacements be possible for items damaged in transit. We have very low margins and cannot afford issuing replacements. "* - I guess this supports my prev. comment. Every good store takes the liability of damaged/delayed shipping.

2.*"The shipping address you provide will be used as is without any modifications. If packages are delayed / lost due to mistakes in the postal address provided by the customer, we will not be held responsible for the same."* 

3.*"Packages will be shipped once or twice a week, depending on how busy we are."* - Note all good store despatch item within 1-2 business day.

http://shop.scmu.in/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=6

All other information can be found in the above link.


----------



## arvind1999 (Jun 1, 2013)

rudra said:


> You should have contacted Fasttech in that case. Fasttech generally ships fast. If the item doesn't reach or broken they refund the item for sure. I once claimed a refund, as I received a broken corner piece. They refunded within 24 hours of complaining.
> 
> @crazycubes
> 
> ...



Dude. SCMU is basically run for the people who are afraid to use paypal. It is run by students so they cannot ship the package out the next day. Also, fasttech takes a good amount of time to process the orders too. They send the packages using India post so they can't really do anything.


----------



## rudra (Jun 1, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Dude. SCMU is basically run for the people who are afraid to use paypal. It is run by students so they cannot ship the package out the next day. Also, fasttech takes a good amount of time to process the orders too. They send the packages using India post so they can't really do anything.



No, you don't get my point. If they are taking money from people for a particular item, they have to take responsibility for delayed/damaged item. It's standard store policy. You can't say, postal service lost/damaged the item, I have nothing to do. That's ridiculous. I don't care who runs the store. If they can't promise that they should not sell. I don't know who buy from them. But I would not recommend them.


----------



## crazycubes (Jun 2, 2013)

So i guess both the sites are good. But iam going to go ahead with scmu because my father surrendered his credit card before( thinking he had no use of it) .Should i buy dayan zhanchi stickerless or the normal one?


----------



## Taransh (Jun 2, 2013)

First of all, you cannot pay at scmu with a credit card. Secondly, buy a normal one as you cannot use a stickerless in competitions.


----------



## rudra (Jun 2, 2013)

You can buy GuHong, ZhanChi, Panshi whatever you like. All these are good cubes. Stickerless cubes look awesome and its feel is also different. Note Stickerless cubes are not allowed to use in competition. 

And one last thing, if you are buying from SCMU, buy at your own risk.


----------



## crazycubes (Jun 2, 2013)

Taransh said:


> First of all, you cannot pay at scmu with a credit card.



yeah that's the main reason i am buying from scmu i dont need a credit card.
I dont think iam going to go for any competitions in near future ( provided my times). then which one is better.
And i know u people will be thinking why iam making such a commotion over buying a normal cube but this is the only one iam going to get for perhaps a year( not that i dont have the money but my parents dont take my interest in cubing seriously.


----------



## Taransh (Jun 2, 2013)

I would still suggest you go for a black dayan zhanchi. It will help u in future competitions and also changing from a stickerless to a black cube may affect ur recognition and slow u down. Also go for a black one as it gives u better contrast and dust accumulates between the peices of one edge as it is made up of peices and looks really bad on white cube


----------



## rudra (Jun 2, 2013)

I think white cubes are known for better contrast. Colours always look good on white background. However choosing black / white cubes depends upon personal preference.


----------



## crazycubes (Jun 3, 2013)

Right now i have a cheap stickerless cube with white background. I prefer white as background as iam used to it. So, can i go for a stickerless one or is a cube with stickers better?


----------



## Taransh (Jun 3, 2013)

I vote for stickers.


----------

